# Membership renewal...



## pratap82 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I have my renewal of my international membership on 07/31/09, Please let me know.. what will happen if I haven't paid my membership fee before that day.

Is there any grace period to pay the membership renewal fees.

Regards,


----------



## JamieStanley (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,   I am a CPCA still but when my renewal came up I got like 2 notices and like an extra month call them and they can probably give you an extension.They are great with members and understood I didnt have the cash at the time. Good luck. JstanleyCPC-A


----------



## rgreen52@comcast.net (Oct 26, 2021)

Unable to locate my renewal receipt on line.  Can someone direct me to it?


----------



## carlystur (Oct 27, 2021)

rgreen52@comcast.net said:


> Unable to locate my renewal receipt on line.  Can someone direct me to it?


Go to My AAPC > My Account > Overview and look under My Account on the page itself. You should see a link to "Renew Now" for Membership Renewal.


----------

